# Which size Alpe `d Huez for me?



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Hi all. Since it`s a compact frame with a sloping toptube how do i find out which size is good for me? I`m 180 cm tall and was riding a 57cm c-c 1999 Zürich until that cracked. LeMond sent me a warrante-Alpe `d Huez but it was just too small for me. 54 centimeter toptube with a 50 centimeter c-c seattube. What size Alpe should i claim from them? 

Thanks for all input!


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

erol/frost said:


> Hi all. Since it`s a compact frame with a sloping toptube how do i find out which size is good for me? I`m 180 cm tall and was riding a 57cm c-c 1999 Zürich until that cracked. LeMond sent me a warrante-Alpe `d Huez but it was just too small for me. 54 centimeter toptube with a 50 centimeter c-c seattube. What size Alpe should i claim from them?
> 
> Thanks for all input!


It's not a compact frame, but it does have a sloping top tube. Other than the top tube drop the geometry is about the same as the older steel frames. So I would suggest you get a 57 if your old 57 fit you. Lemond's website has the geometry charts. Did you check those out? 

Also, you should try to ride the bike first to be sure, but if you fit your old 57, you should probably look at a new 57 first.

Go here and then click on the geometry link.
http://lemondbikes.com/2005_bikes/alpe_d_huez.jsp#


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Hi Russ and thanks for your answer. Well, it does seem like the frame i got sent is the equvivalent to a regular 57cm frame. Oh the joy! =) 
I got put off when i measured in teh shop and the seattube just worked out to barely 50 cm in length and the toptube measured just 54. But i checked the gemoetrychart on LeMonds-site and it seems as if they measure the relative tt-length as if the frame would be a traditional level toptube-frame. 
So i will definetely go and doublecheck it and as of now it seems as if i finally have a frame from LeMond does that fit me! The forst warranty-frame i got from them was a 59 cm MJ Classic wich was 62 centrum-top. A bit to large for me. But again this Alpe d`Huez does seem to fit me. Finaly i can buy components and build up my new bike! =) 

The joy!


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

russw19 said:


> It's not a compact frame, but it does have a sloping top tube. Other than the top tube drop the geometry is about the same as the older steel frames. So I would suggest you get a 57 if your old 57 fit you. Lemond's website has the geometry charts. Did you check those out?
> 
> Also, you should try to ride the bike first to be sure, but if you fit your old 57, you should probably look at a new 57 first.
> 
> ...


Wha'ts the difference in a bike that has compact geomitry vs. a bike with a sloping top tube? I was under the impression they are one & the same..


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Hi. Took delivery the other day. This is what it looks like. Now i just have to find money for a DuraAce-gruppo and a pair of nice, sturdy wheels. And of course finishing kit with the right bling-factor. =) 
In the background the old Bottecchia which is in the process of getting SS:d and eventually fixized. Don`t ask about the backyard-rattlecan finish... I was young and stupid. Not anymore. 
To the left the first warranty-frame which was a tad to large for me.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Evan Evans said:


> Wha'ts the difference in a bike that has compact geomitry vs. a bike with a sloping top tube? I was under the impression they are one & the same..


Typically, and it varies with who you actually ask, but since the thread is about Lemond, we will use them as an example. 

Lemonds use a sloping top tube design. Other than that slope, there are still a full range of sizes with their bikes. They still offer a 49, 51, 53, 55, 57, 59, and 61 cm frame. All the frames have about the same geometry (virtual) that their otherwise standard frames have. For example, the 57 steel classic frames the top tube length is about 57.8 cm and the sloping frames like the new aluminium frames have an effective top tube of 57.5 cm. So they are pretty close. The big distinction between Lemond's sloping frames and a company like Giant that does full "compact" frames is that the Lemonds come in 7 sizes, but most compact frames come in only 4 sizes to fit the same range of riders. Most compact frames come small, medium, large, and X-large. Cinelli is another company that does 4 size compact. Specialized claims their bikes to be compact in their own words, but they, like Lemond, also do 7 sizes. So, like I said, it all really depends on who you ask, but that would be how I would define the two terms. Compact = limited size runs, Sloping is just that, a full run of sizes but with a sloping top tube to give more clearance.

That's not the definitive answer because there isn't really one as far as I can tell. But I hope that helps you not be so confused.

Russ


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow, that fork looks pretty cool with the frame. The crown on the fork that came with my Tourmalet is black, the silver looks better with the frame. Have fun with the bike and give us a write up when you get it built! I've enjoyed my Tourmalet and didn't imagine aluminum could be this comfy but it works out to a light, comfortable bike.


----------

